

Ask YC: What financially successful companies have been born out of YC? - jbrun

I have been following HackerNews and PG for about a year. I like the general ideas, but am curious because I simply do not know the answer:<p>What YC funded businesses turn a profit while sustaining paid employees?
======
smoody
where do i start? google?

~~~
run4yourlives
Naw, they weren't YC funded.

(I kid, obviously)

To the OP: reddit was bought by conde nast. I'd imagine that gave them some
cash.

~~~
jbrun
Ok, that does not really mean they were profitable though. I mean, companies
that have a working business model - not just a drive traffic and sell out
model (though that can be lucrative).

~~~
run4yourlives
That is a working business model. They have more money than they began with
after expenses. Hence: profit.

If you are asking for a 37Signals model, I believe there are a few, but given
that YC is an place that you get funding from, they're going to pick companies
that are going to give them ROI. Because of that, the results will be skewed
towards models like reddit.

------
rms
Wufoo

~~~
jbrun
interesting company, could be useful.

------
icey
I _believe_ Octopart is turning a profit.

